# NYC Gatherings: Suggestions for Meet-Ups!



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Made a thread earlier in which the title was misleading, so I changed the title and copy and paste the original post as well as a response to it. Here it is:

"Hello guys, so I'm very enthusiastic on what our first meet-up will be! It would be great to feel the energy from having to talk face-to-face to another person who has also suffered from SAD. And not just meet each other once, but having to meet each other regularly to form a friendship. Of course, I'm aware that it is also possible that besides our SAD, we wouldn't find anything else we have in common, but at least we gave it several shots at it!

"I had an idea where we could go. We could first meet at a coffee shop or fast food restaurant and chat for a bit. Then, we would go to a museum or art gallery.

"However, I'm also interested to hear any suggestions you have. So, do you have any ideas where we could go for our first meet-up?"



rdrr: i was thinking like bowling or to a diner, art stuff and museums are not really my cup of tea ya know...


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Either works for me. Did you have a date in mind?


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

lissette said:


> Either works for me. Did you have a date in mind?


We're still working on the specifics here.


----------



## jordana (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm up for anything..


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

Im up for anything, but here are some suggestions:
Ice skating,bowling,skating rink  (i love skating),central park,The wax museum on 42nd st.,


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

DepecheEyes said:


> Made a thread earlier in which the title was misleading, so I changed the title and copy and paste the original post as well as a response to it. Here it is:
> 
> "Hello guys, so I'm very enthusiastic on what our first meet-up will be! It would be great to feel the energy from having to talk face-to-face to another person who has also suffered from SAD. And not just meet each other once, but having to meet each other regularly to form a friendship. Of course, I'm aware that it is also possible that besides our SAD, we wouldn't find anything else we have in common, but at least we gave it several shots at it!
> 
> ...


me either,but the wax museum seems cool,


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

We had a meet with some of the members last year. We met in Bryant Park, ate at AppleBee's in Times Square, went to Central Park, visited a museum near Central Park. And then we went all the way downtown and visited Wall Street etc. It was a good time, and it was unfortunate we haven't any any meetups since then. But its nice to see another one being organized.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

So far, I like the idea of meeting up for either bowling or visiting the Wax museum. Since three other people are into it, how about we go for bowling in our first meetup? Anyone know of a good bowling alley? Hopefully, the others will give their input to the discussion.

Before I forget, welcome Jordana to the meetup group! Also, thanks Opie for posting in the thread and let it be known that you're welcome to attend to any of our meetups if you like.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

How about Bowlmore Lanes?

http://www.bowlmor.com


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I have and you're right, it's a trendy bowling alley so it might not be the best choice for everyone.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm not sure the wax museum is good idea. I assume you mean Madame Tussuad's. There is usually a big crowd/long line there. Plus its $35 for a ticket, it's cheaper if you buy them online though. I think it's good to meet someplace where we can talk and get to know each first. Maybe someplace indoors because it's cold out. Then we can do something, Dave & Buster's maybe.


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey whatever you guys chose i am down for....:sus


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

jollybeans said:


> Hey whatever you guys chose i am down for....:sus


I'm sorry that we're not going to the wax museum, I know how you wanted so badly to go.


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

its okay....i understand people may not be ready for that enviorment.but have we decided where and when? ill have to get a good exscuse to take off of work.


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

Also how about we all kinda...pre-introduce outselves
Im chantel
20 years old from the Bronx
I work retail in manhattan *part-time* cashier/Sales floor
I will be attending Bmcc in the fall for liberal arts


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey guys, I was searching through yelp.com and found "Harlem Lanes" an affordable bowling alley. On Fridays after 6:00 pm, Saturdays and Sundays, the price is $7.50 per person/per game. However, I'm not sure how convenient it would be for you guys who live in Brooklyn and I didn't read in details all the reviews of that alley, so check it out:

http://www.yelp.com/biz/harlem-lanes-new-york#hrid:xNy7rX9JvhyRa28v0ItIGQ/query:bowling alley

Here is its website: http://www.harlemlanes.com/

For other bowling allies, check them out here: http://www.yelp.com/search?find_des...e/mapsize:small/show_more_search_options:true


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

jollybeans said:


> Also how about we all kinda...pre-introduce outselves
> Im chantel
> 20 years old from the Bronx
> I work retail in manhattan *part-time* cashier/Sales floor
> I will be attending Bmcc in the fall for liberal arts


I'm Carlos
25 years old from Harlem
I'm seeking work as a customer service rep or office clerk


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

*Meet Up Gathering on 1/30*

Hi all,

'The New York Shyness and Social Anxiety Meetup Group' is meeting up on Friday, January 30th. If you are not a member of this group, I would encourage you to join and come out on Friday.

http://shyness.meetup.com/109/


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

lissette said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 'The New York Shyness and Social Anxiety Meetup Group' is meeting up on Friday, January 30th. If you are not a member of this group, I would encourage you to join and come out on Friday.
> 
> http://shyness.meetup.com/109/


Weekdays are no good, I have work. Only the weekends.

We should try and contact any members that live in the NYC metro area, and notify them about our SAS meetup. I guess if you see any members that live in the area, give them a message.


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

I'm absolutely interested, Depeche, and bowling sounds great.

I'm 27 and self-employed.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

SerenelyPanicked said:


> I'm absolutely interested, Depeche, and bowling sounds great.
> 
> I'm 27 and self-employed.


Hey you went to the meet last year didn't you? lol


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

*Weekly IM Group Chat?*

I'm not sure if people are just too anxious or too discouraged about attending the first meetup at a bowling alley since I suggested the Harlem Lane but people haven't responded just yet (no harsh thought on you guys of course). So I was wondering if you guys would like to start a weekly IM group chat either through MSN, AIM, Yahoo, or Skype. After doing this for about several weeks or so, we could then move on to voice conference via Skype and finally we could meet offline. I guess you can call this a gradual exposure hierarchy.

Would you like to try it? And if so, on what days and at what time are you available?

Edit: when I say "voice conference" I mean a private voice group chat.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I would have no problem doing the bowling. I was just debating whether or not I wanted to trek it up to Harlem (I work downtown and live in Queens), but I can, although I would probably prefer Saturday or Sunday for a gathering. I'm willing to try the messenger thing but my participation may be somewhat sporatic.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

lissette said:


> I would have no problem doing the bowling. I was just debating whether or not I wanted to trek it up to Harlem (I work downtown and live in Queens), but I can, although I would probably prefer Saturday or Sunday for a gathering. I'm willing to try the messenger thing but my participation may be somewhat sporatic.


Thanks for responding!  Just to let you know, that if you can think of another bowling alley, it would be welcomed. The idea of going to Harlem Alley was only a suggestion, not a decision that we have to follow. Anyone else who can think of another bowling alley is more than welcomed.


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

All of this is so confusing lol.....:um


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Why don't we just keep the bowling in Harlem idea? If not, we'll just go back and forth forever. I think a few people said yes. If everyone agrees, can we move on to determine a data? My weekends are pretty much free (sad) except for Superbowl Sunday.


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

We really need to get this orgainized....really
when is everyone free?...im free this thursday


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

jollybeans said:


> All of this is so confusing lol.....:um


Alright, let me explain. You see, in some meetup groups, you have an organizer who decides when and where the group will meet each other. He or she would decide what they would do without asking for suggestions from the members. Well, I thought, "why don't I ask my members what they want and at what time are they available?" I thought it would be a good idea for us to discuss among ourselves what our meetup should be. Of course, I'm aware some of you might not be familiar with that method and might prefer for just the organizer to do that duty. But then again, I don't know you guys that well to see what activities you like and at what time are you available.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

lissette said:


> Why don't we just keep the bowling in Harlem idea? If not, we'll just go back and forth forever. I think a few people said yes. If everyone agrees, can we move on to determine a data? My weekends are pretty much free (sad) except for Superbowl Sunday.


Who said yes? I know that a few liked the bowling idea, but so far I haven't heard anyone agreed to go to Harlem Lanes except for lissette and I think JollyBeans. I'm still waiting for the others to agree to go there.


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

Hi Depeche,

Yes, I can agree to go to Harlem Lanes.


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi, I'm Kris a 28 year old female from Manhattan. I would like to go bowling. Everything depends on a date and time though as my schedule varies.

FYI I am up for almost any activity, but I can't ice skate, so that's not for me.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Guess this is not going to happen? :-/


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm still interested. Anyone else is? We could still plan something.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Maybe when it gets warmer outside. Right now there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest, though no surprise as many people are too afraid to go out. But I really want to do a meetup sometime soon.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Hi NYers,*
*I'm just wondering if anyone is riding in the 5 Boros bike tour on May 3rd? It starts at Battery Park. I hope I can drop by here if I have any Qs. I haven't navigated in NYC for 20 years*.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

It's getting warm out, time to get this organized!


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

My sister lives in NYC and go there by bus often. I would like to meet with you guys but I only know the city. I have no clue how to get to Harlem! I don't know how quite to use the subway system. 

I like the bowling idea or Madame T's wax museum. How about the Met (for people who enjoy art) or at Central Park???


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Hellosunshine said:


> My sister lives in NYC and go there by bus often. I would like to meet with you guys but I only know the city. I have no clue how to get to Harlem! I don't know how quite to use the subway system.
> 
> I like the bowling idea or Madame T's wax museum. How about the Met (for people who enjoy art) or at Central Park???


Bryant Park? Maybe Rockefeller Center?


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey, I've never been to NYC and want to go out there sometime. I have some vacation coming up in October, would be cool to kick it with some people (in a public place doing touristy stuff) if anyones interested.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Opie said:


> Bryant Park? Maybe Rockefeller Center?


I love Rockefeller Center. We could go to the top of the rocks or something. Never done that before.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd be interested in getting together.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Alright guys I'm back! I'm sorry for having gone awol for God knows how long. Anyway, I've been receiving therapy and meds (lexapro in 10 mg) and recently my social anxiety has greatly reduced! I've gone to several appointments (one was a Jury Summon) and managed to go to them with minimal anxiety! It's all thanks to Albert Ellis's "REBT Self-Help Form." I wouldn't have gotten this if it wasn't for my therapist!

But anyway, I figured that I'll try to re-group ourselves in the easiest way possible. So I figured why don't I set-up a blogtv show instead? For those who don't know, blogtv is a live stream website. I'll be the host (which means I'll be the only one being seen and heard) and you guys can interact anonymously via chat room. I've already hosted several shows in the past and my recent one was on Thursday. This is my blogtv page: www.blogtv.com/people/skepticscepterx.

Any case, I have to know a few things: are you all interested? What time and day would you want it? I'm available almost any time except Wednesday at 2:00 pm - 4:00 pm.

So let me know guys!


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

What about the NY Auto Show? It runs through the 19th.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> Alright guys I'm back! I'm sorry for having gone awol for God knows how long. Anyway, I've been receiving therapy and meds (lexapro in 10 mg) and recently my social anxiety has greatly reduced! I've gone to several appointments (one was a Jury Summon) and managed to go to them with minimal anxiety! It's all thanks to Albert Ellis's "REBT Self-Help Form." I wouldn't have gotten this if it wasn't for my therapist!
> 
> But anyway, I figured that I'll try to re-group ourselves in the easiest way possible. So I figured why don't I set-up a blogtv show instead? For those who don't know, blogtv is a live stream website. I'll be the host (which means I'll be the only one being seen and heard) and you guys can interact anonymously via chat room. I've already hosted several shows in the past and my recent one was on Thursday. This is my blogtv page: www.blogtv.com/people/skepticscepterx.
> 
> ...


I'm willing to try. I'm free during the weekdays after 9pm and the weekends are usually good (prob not mornings or sunday afternoon).


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

How about the museum of sex?


----------



## thesky (Apr 4, 2009)

yup museum of sex is a perfect idea id def go... or the ice skating thing sounds cool for sure.. i need friends i can relate to.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Opie said:


> How about the museum of sex?


You just said the magic word and it isn't museum! lol

But seriously, I don't know how many people would be comfortable about starting to meetup in real life. That's why I thought that perhaps the blogtv show would be a good first step. We would discuss there ideas on meetups, obstacles that we have, and maybe talk about experience in treatments. Plus, the advantage of going to a blogtv show is that it is more interactive than this thread.

Anyway, I'm planning to have a live show on Thursday at 10:00 pm EST. Would you be able to attend?


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Opie said:


> How about the museum of sex?


I would do that. I have no problem meeting up or I can stick to the chat which DepecheEyes suggested (if people don't want to meet up). I also don't care if it's only a few people at the meetup.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

DepecheEyes said:


> You just said the magic word and it isn't museum! lol
> 
> But seriously, I don't know how many people would be comfortable about starting to meetup in real life. That's why I thought that perhaps the blogtv show would be a good first step. We would discuss there ideas on meetups, obstacles that we have, and maybe talk about experience in treatments. Plus, the advantage of going to a blogtv show is that it is more interactive than this thread.
> 
> Anyway, I'm planning to have a live show on Thursday at 10:00 pm EST. Would you be able to attend?


No I have work at the time. I would be comfortable in meeting up in person though. LOL, I didn't think people would have a interest in going to the museum of sex. Because some might think it's awkward or offensive, but definitely a lot to talk about there haha.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Alright, since I have three people who are willing to go, let's go to the Museum of Sex!!! I'm a bit surprise that admission is $14.50 plus tax! Oh well, what can you do?

So at what day and at what time would be the best for us? Here's the link to the museum: http://www.museumofsex.com/

I'm available at any day and at any time except Wednesday at 2:00 pm - 4:00 pm.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Lmao have fun guys! Let me know how it goes! 

yea I'll admit I'm a freaking prude :b.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> Alright, since I have three people who are willing to go, let's go to the Museum of Sex!!! I'm a bit surprise that admission is $14.50 plus tax! Oh well, what can you do?
> 
> So at what day and at what time would be the best for us? Here's the link to the museum: http://www.museumofsex.com/
> 
> I'm available at any day and at any time except Wednesday at 2:00 pm - 4:00 pm.


They close early during the weekdays and I work. So it's the weekends for me and my schedule is a bit packed for the next several weeks but the following dates/times might work:

April 25th - after 4pm
April 26th - i may or may not be free (not sure yet)
May 10th - free whole day


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Hellosunshine said:


> Lmao have fun guys! Let me know how it goes!
> 
> yea I'll admit I'm a freaking prude :b.


I'm pretty much agreeable to doing almost anything. I could do the museum or I could just meet at a Staarbucks or walk around Central Park. So, whatever works for people. And I'm a bit of a prude myself!


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Let's see if we can get some more people interested in this, maybe put a notice about this potential meetup in your signature area. So when you post around the board, other people may see it. Because not everyone visits this part of the board. Maybe PM some people who live in the area too.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

So it seems the meetup for the Museum of Sex is going to be on Saturday, April 25th, 5:00 pm. Sounds like plan to me!



Opie said:


> Let's see if we can get some more people interested in this, maybe put a notice about this potential meetup in your signature area. So when you post around the board, other people may see it. Because not everyone visits this part of the board. Maybe PM some people who live in the area too.


That's cool. If everyone does their part, we probably can get other people to join.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

By the way, I have four books that I no longer use for overcoming social anxiety. They are:

1) Overcoming Social Anxiety and Shyness by Gillan Butler

2) Coping with Social Anxiety by Hollander, MD and Bakalar

3) Cognitive Behavioural Therapy Workbook for Dummies

4) Triumph over Shyness by Stein and Walker

If any of you are interested in them, let me know so that I can give them to you in the next meetup (I'll put it discretely in a bag). If more than one of you want the same book, I'll give it to the person who has the worst symptoms of social anxiety.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> So it seems the meetup for the Museum of Sex is going to be on Saturday, April 25th, 5:00 pm. Sounds like plan to me!
> 
> That's cool. If everyone does their part, we probably can get other people to join.


Cool, I'll be there! I'm doing a renovation project prior to the meeting so you'll have to excuse my appearance. Are we meeting outside or inside?


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> By the way, I have four books that I no longer use for overcoming social anxiety. They are:
> 
> 1) Overcoming Social Anxiety and Shyness by Gillan Butler
> 
> ...


I would love to borrow a book. Maybe book 1 or 2?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Can one of you New Yawkers tell me which subway to take from Penn Station (8th/31st) to 891 Amsterdam/103rd Street? Is it the number one? I'm doing a bike ride May 3rd in NYC. Thanks in advance. *


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Maybe we could push up the time of the meet? The museum closes at 8pm, thought maybe we would meet like at Bryant Park or something beforehand. So we can have some time to introduce and talk a bit to each other, before moving on to the museum. I hope to attend the meet, but I'm not sure. How many people are confirmed???



DepecheEyes said:


> So it seems the meetup for the Museum of Sex is going to be on Saturday, April 25th, 5:00 pm. Sounds like plan to me!
> 
> That's cool. If everyone does their part, we probably can get other people to join.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

FairleighCalm said:


> *Can one of you New Yawkers tell me which subway to take from Penn Station (8th/31st) to 891 Amsterdam/103rd Street? Is it the number one? I'm doing a bike ride May 3rd in NYC. Thanks in advance. *


Yeah, the simplest way to get there would be to take the number 1 to 103 St. You can also take the 2 or 3 (which are express trains) stop at 96 st. and then take the 1 to 103rd st.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Opie said:


> Maybe we could push up the time of the meet? The museum closes at 8pm, thought maybe we would meet like at Bryant Park or something beforehand. So we can have some time to introduce and talk a bit to each other, before moving on to the museum. I hope to attend the meet, but I'm not sure. How many people are confirmed???


That's interesting and I never thought of it. I thought maybe we can take a stroll in the museum first so that we can have some topics to talk about so that afterward we can talk about that along with introducing ourselves. But if you, lissette, and other attendees think differently, then I'm willing to chat first before going in the museum.

As for the number of attendees, so far it is just me, lissette and if you go that would be three. I don't know if thesky is willing to attend which would be great if he does.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Thanks DM. Appreciate it.*


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I may come along, when are you planning it for?


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> I may come along, when are you planning it for?


The meetup for the museum of sex is going to be Saturday April 25 at 5:00 pm.


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

Damn, I wish I could come. 

I'm back home with my parents who live upstate as I'm going through a separation with my wife, and only come to the city every two weeks to see my son. The problem is, I was just there last week.

Hmm...I'm going to see if I can come this weekend to attend the gathering.

I'll let you guys know by Friday!


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

Well I just got a call for a job interview tommorow in Queens, which means I'll be in the area. So I've decided to stay overnight and will be able to attend on Saturday!


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

SerenelyPanicked said:


> Well I just got a call for a job interview tommorow in Queens, which means I'll be in the area. So I've decided to stay overnight and will be able to attend on Saturday!


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!! :boogie


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Alright guys, so tomorrow we're going to meet up at the Museum of Sex at 5:00 pm. I know that Lissette and SerenelyPanicked are coming, however, I'm not so sure about Opie, thesky, or XxArmyofOnexX. It would be nice if you let us know right now if you're attending that way when I'm waiting for you guys at the front of the museum, I could wait for the right number of people and not leave unexpected members by themselves.

Remember, we don't have to go to the museum right away; we can go to a nearby starbucks or fast food restaurant to talk before going in. But please let me know if you're coming otherwise, I will assume you're not attending.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

For those of you who are curious, here's how the museum looks like:


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Damn, I wish I could go, especially since I picked the spot!!!  Maybe if the meet was a bit later in the day I could go.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Lissette and I went to this group's first meetup at the Museum of Sex and it was pleasant over all. The museum was actually small, consisting of only two floors. The first floor exhibited about animal sex, especially of the unusual kind (homosexuality, necrophilia, zoos using panda porn to encourage male pandas to have sex, etc.). The second floor exhibited film segments of sex. After the museum, we went to Starbucks and chatted a bit, mainly about our social anxiety disorder. All in all, a pleasant meetup, only wished there were more people that day.

As for the next meetup, I've been thinking why don't we go to "Fat Cat Jazz Bar." I've went there twice and the place is comfortable and nice. They have table tennis, pool, foos ball, scrabble, and even chess! It is more like a recreation area than a standard jazz bar. Anyway, here's the link: http://www.fatcatmusic.org.

Would you like to go to Fat Cat? On what days and time are you available for a meetup?

For me, I'll be available on week day nights (after 5:00 pm) and on weekends I'm available at anytime.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

You got pictures? So just two? SerenelyPanicked did not come? How long did the meet last?



DepecheEyes said:


> Lissette and I went to this group's first meetup at the Museum of Sex and it was pleasant over all. The museum was actually small, consisting of only two floors. The first floor exhibited about animal sex, especially of the unusual kind (homosexuality, necrophilia, zoos using panda porn to encourage male pandas to have sex, etc.). The second floor exhibited film segments of sex. After the museum, we went to Starbucks and chatted a bit, mainly about our social anxiety disorder. All in all, a pleasant meetup, only wished there were more people that day.
> 
> As for the next meetup, I've been thinking why don't we go to "Fat Cat Jazz Bar." I've went there twice and the place is comfortable and nice. They have table tennis, pool, foos ball, scrabble, and even chess! It is more like a recreation area than a standard jazz bar. Anyway, here's the link: http://www.fatcatmusic.org.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm glad it went well. I don't know how the hell you guys did it. I would feel horribly awkward!! Let me know when the next one is!


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Timidtalker, Hellosunshine, and the others: let me know at what days and at what time are you available. By telling me of this, you will help me decide when the next meetup will be. Also, if you don't like the idea of going to Fat Cat, suggest another place that we can hangout. It could be Central Park, Bronx Zoo, or any other place you would like to go.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Opie said:


> You got pictures?


Lissette took a few pictures but I don't know if she'll upload them here. In fact, I don't think she would be allowed to do so! 



Opie said:


> So just two? SerenelyPanicked did not come?


Nope he couldn't come. I called him through his cellphone and he said he couldn't make it. He was spending time with his son. Hopefully, he'll be available two weeks from now.



Opie said:


> How long did the meet last?


About two hours or less. We spent some time on the museum and the other time at Starbucks chatting.


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

Guys, 

I'm really sorry I couldn't make it. I needed to spend time with my son as he is having health problems.

I'm going to make sure I come next time in two weeks. I will definitely fit it in my schedule. Since I won't be staying with my wife next time, I should be able to come.

I interviewed the day before the last meetup, and I have a follow-up interview on Wednesday. If I get it, then I'm moving back to the city and attending meetups won't be a problem.


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

Depeche,

I like the next meetup idea of going to Fat Cat. Would definitely love to go there!


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I only took a couple of pics and I will not be uploading them here. But I'll show everyone at the next meet up. Hopefully, more people will attend.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

TimidTalker said:


> I prefer weekend daytime hangouts.
> Just don't pick 5/23 (I have an exam).


Thanks for letting us know TimidTalker!

How about you guys? Just to remind you all, please tell us when you'll be available for the next meetup. And if you like the idea of going to Fat Cat jazz bar, let us know.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

Hi, i'm new to this and interested in meeting up with you guys...how many meetups have you guys had so far??


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

do you think any of these books are helpful?


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

rockst4r said:


> Hi, i'm new to this and interested in meeting up with you guys...how many meetups have you guys had so far??


Hey rockst4r! We only attended one so far and the last one was at the Museum of Sex. I enjoyed it especially when lissette and I chatted at starbucks afterward.

Hopefully, we'll be attending another one. I suggested going to "Fat Cat" jazz bar which is a mix between that and a recreation center! However, if people are uncomfortable about going there, we can just go to starbucks or to Central Park. I'm open to anything!

Also, let me know at what time are you all available so that I can decide on a day and time that would be convenient for all or most of us.



rockst4r said:


> do you think any of these books are helpful?


I'm assuming you're talking about the books I'm giving away. Also, keep in mind that I've given away the Gillian Butler book, so now there is only three left to pick.

Coping with Social Anxiety and Triumph Over Shyness were somewhat helpful in understanding social anxiety disorder. The former is more of a guide to help you find a therapist and in informing people about SAD. The latter consist of some exercises that are ok, but weren't that helpful for me.

As for The CBT Workbook for Dummies, I found it a bit complicated. It doesn't inform you about SAD and I found it hard trying to decide what exercises to do since it has a ton! It doesn't specify which exercises would be ideal for dealing with SAD. However, you might have better luck than I had!

I would recommend to take Coping with Social Anxiety and The CBT Workbook for Dummies so that you're balanced with an informative book and a workbook.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

thanks SAD destroyer..lol. . .cool name . .when is the next meetup going to be? I am available Sundays and Mondays, Saturday afternoons, Wednesdays and fridays after 2 pm. i'm down to do anything, though I may punk out later ;x


----------



## chipsdeluxe888 (Jan 21, 2005)

That sounds like a lot of fun. I wish I could join you guys but i'm in the next state


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

so did we decide on a date as yet?


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

rockst4r said:


> so did we decide on a date as yet?


I've waited a bit to see if more people will tell me their availability besides rockst4r and timidtalker but I guess now it's the time.

I've figured that we can head off to Central Park on Sunday, either on 5/10 or 5/17 at 1:00 pm. I've thought that maybe Central Park would be less anxiety-provoking than heading off to "Fat Cat" Jazz Bar for most of you. We can meet each other at 59 St. Columbus Circle and I'll be waiting at the entrance to the park.

Let me know if you can attend and which dates do you prefer. If however you prefer "Fat Cat" jazz bar, then let me know and I'll arrange a date quickly if at least two people respond.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I wish I lived in New York, It's one of my dream places to travel to.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

oh no not 5/10 - -thats mother's day...any other day is cool. .


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

I just checked out fat cat jazz bar'z site. . . sounds really fun . . . I would be cool with that . . .either one is fine.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

TimidTalker said:


> Central Park sounds nice, but I have to study for my upcoming exam.
> How about 5/24/09?





rockst4r said:


> oh no not 5/10 - -thats mother's day...any other day is cool. .


Alright, so we'll have our Central Park meet-up on Sunday, 5/24/09 at 1:00 pm. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

cool, can't wait...never done something like this before . . .im going to be nervous as ever!!


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

rockst4r said:


> cool, can't wait...never done something like this before . . .im going to be nervous as ever!!


If you get overly-anxious about the meet-up, you can try this cognitive exercise to reduce your anticipatory anxiety. This helped me a great deal to reduce my anxiety when I went to a volunteer interview, in fact, I hardly had any anxiety!

The first post teaches you how to spot your irrational beliefs while the second post teaches you how to dispute them. Hope this proves to be effective for you!

http://dreadkiller.wordpress.com/2009/04/29/how-to-deal-with-a-dreadful-social-event-in-the-future/

http://dreadkiller.wordpress.com/2009/05/02/how-to-reduce-anticipatory-anxiety-part-2/


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> If you get overly-anxious about the meet-up, you can try this cognitive exercise to reduce your anticipatory anxiety. This helped me a great deal to reduce my anxiety when I went to a volunteer interview, in fact, I hardly had any anxiety!
> 
> The first post teaches you how to spot your irrational beliefs while the second post teaches you how to dispute them. Hope this proves to be effective for you!
> 
> ...


thank you ;]


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

i might be able to go.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

rockst4r said:


> thank you ;]


Let me know if it is effective for you or if you encounter any problems. I'm always looking to modify the exercise or addressing any issues that people encounter with it.



lissette said:


> i might be able to go.


:banana


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

TimidTalker said:


> So, what are we going to do in Central Park?
> Should I bring a frisbee?


I guess we'll be walking around and chatting really. Of course, you can bring your frisbee.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

how many people are going to attend this??


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

rockst4r said:


> how many people are going to attend this??


Looks like at least three and there's a slight chance we might have a fourth member attending. They are:

Myself

rockst4r

TimidTalker

lissette (maybe)


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

GReatt!!i can't wait..never done something like this before!! i have registered for speech class this summer so I am trying to expose myself to people and try to be more social as much as possible!! thanks for organizing Depecheyes ;]


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

rockst4r said:


> GReatt!!i can't wait..never done something like this before!! i have registered for speech class this summer so I am trying to expose myself to people and try to be more social as much as possible!! thanks for organizing Depecheyes ;]


That's wonderful to hear! I'm wondering if perhaps that cognitive exercise I gave you had something to do with it. ;-)

It sounds like you'll definitely appear at the Central Park meetup on Sunday, 5/24 at 1:00 pm. Just as a reminder, we'll meet at the entrance to the park at 59 St. Columbus Circle.

Also, I have three books to give away. They are:

1) Triumph Over Shyness

2) The CBT Workbook for Dummies

3) Coping with Social Anxiety

Let me know if anyone of you want any of them to bring to the meetup.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

This is to remind everyone that the meet-up at Central Park will be this Sunday at 1:00 pm. We will meet each other at the entrance to the Park at 59 St. Columbus Circle. The attendees will be:

1) Myself

2) rockst4r

3) TimidTalker

If anyone else wants to join or if the listed attendees can't make it, please let us know before the day of the meetup.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Alright guys, we are going to have our meetup at Central Park tomorrow at 1:00 pm! The group will meet each other at the entrance to the park at 59 St. Columbus Circle. The members who will attend are:

1) Myself

2) rockst4r

3) Timidtalker

If the above can't attend or if the others would like to attend, let us know now!


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> Alright guys, we are going to have our meetup at Central Park tomorrow at 1:00 pm! The group will meet each other at the entrance to the park at 59 St. Columbus Circle. The members who will attend are:
> 
> 1) Myself
> 
> ...


omg i'm so nervous....and excited ;] wanna exchange numbers or something in case we can't find eachother??? Also, what are your names???


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

rockst4r said:


> omg i'm so nervous....and excited ;] wanna exchange numbers or something in case we can't find eachother??? Also, what are your names???


My name is Carlos. As for exchanging numbers, I don't have a cell phone unfortunately.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

DepecheEyes said:


> My name is Carlos. As for exchanging numbers, I don't have a cell phone unfortunately.


hi CArlos! im jennifer... ;] okay so well just meet at the central park entrance at 1. . hope i dont punk out . . ;x . ..hey can u bring me one of ur cool SA books? thankies ;]


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

im running kind of late!!! going to be there around 1 30!! sorry.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Alright guys, so I and rockst4r met each other at Central Park around 2:00 pm. We walked around Central Park, then went to a mall nearby and afterward parted. All in all, I enjoyed our meetup!

I made a video about it which only lasts about 2:53.

Next, I'm going to attend a meetup to the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens. If anyone of you are interested and are a member of meetup.com, then rsvp! But if you aren't a member, let me know so that I can add you as a guest.


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

I might be able to go, just need to find a way to get to the botanical gardens because I don't own a car, so the LIRR is my next and only option.


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

DepecheEyes said:


> Next, I'm going to attend a meetup to the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens. If anyone of you are interested and are a member of meetup.com, then rsvp! But if you aren't a member, let me know so that I can add you as a guest.


So that's tomorrow at noon?


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

QuackQuack said:


> So that's tomorrow at noon?


Yep, tomorrow at noon. Can you make it?


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

HEllo Im new to the group. I just joined today. I would love to join you guys. let me intoduce myself....Hey Im DiaIm 30 yrs old womenJersey City, NJready to meet and mingle people like me.... SA will not control my life!


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Amazeon79 said:


> HEllo Im new to the group. I just joined today. I would love to join you guys. let me intoduce myself....Hey Im DiaIm 30 yrs old womenJersey City, NJready to meet and mingle people like me.... SA will not control my life!


Cool! Are you a member of meetup.com? Did you rsvp? If not, I can probably add you as a guest if there is still room.


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

DepecheEyes said:


> Cool! Are you a member of meetup.com? Did you rsvp? If not, I can probably add you as a guest if there is still room.


No I'm not.... please add me. I wanna come if i can. Thank you.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Amazeon79 said:


> No I'm not.... please add me. I wanna come if i can. Thank you.


Alright, I added you. It's going to be tomorrow at noon. Hope you can make it and thanks for joining!


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

DepecheEyes said:


> Alright, I added you. It's going to be tomorrow at noon. Hope you can make it and thanks for joining!


Thaks.... I gotta check out that site, meetup.com


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

DepecheEyes said:


> Yep, tomorrow at noon. Can you make it?


I don't know. I might have company, but probably not. More than likely, I'll be available but chicken out.  I joined the meetup.com list in like 2004 and kept getting emails but never went to anything.


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

How many people here have facebook or myspace?

I'm asking because I'm thinking that a better way we can communicate is through SNS, especially facebook. I don't have one myself but I'm very willing to join one! 

Do you think it is a good idea?


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

I had a myspace but deleted it and recently created one.....don't really use it much but would if other SA'ers are on it...


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

When is the next meet up?


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

jollybeans said:


> When is the next meet up?


 I'm thinking of going to Fat Cat Jazz Bar on the weekends at night. What time and day would be suitable for you?


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

we really need to have a meetup!! come on new yorkers lets plan something already!!! and actually attendd =)


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

You're meeting at a bar? You must be brave...


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

QuackQuack said:


> You're meeting at a bar? You must be brave...


It isn't that bad. It's actually more like a recreational area/coffee house/jazz bar. I've been there twice and the people there are very nice. Trust me, you'll love it!


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

Hey quack quack!! its safee!! their's alcohol ;D j/k - - it should be fun, i hope everyone will attend ;p


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

I just came to say that I'm pulling out of this meetup group to start joining Non-SA groups. You see, I've gotten a bit annoyed and frustrated over the lack of communication between this group. Of course, there have been a few that have been expressive, but much of the members have remain so silent that I suspect they have left the group.

For instance, when I asked if anyone is interested in creating a facebook or myspace group for us, only one person responded. Also, when I asked at what time would anyone be available to go to the Jazz bar, no one so far had responded even to say whether they would prefer another place to meetup.

I can understand that many of you are very anxious or busy, but it would be nice if you communicate to the rest of the group instead of remaining silent.

Any case, I've already made my decision to leave the group. Of course you may continue without me and I wish you all the best. Thank you for the ones who came to the meetups and even those who did came but unfortunately couldn't remain due to miscommunication. :b


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

DepecheEyes said:


> I'm thinking of going to Fat Cat Jazz Bar on the weekends at night. What time and day would be suitable for you?


usually im off tuesdays and thurdsdays


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

guys we really have to meet -up...i need to get out of the HOUSE....:boogie


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah definitely need to get some more people interested though!


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

i'm still interested in meeting up as well!! 3 down...we should get atleast 2 more ppl...


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm down to hang out. But it would have to be in the evenings or weekends. Maybe we should start with picking a date and time?


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

how about next Saturday at 1 pm... location? i don't know....maybe meetup at bryant park and then decide on something??


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

I'm up for anything. I'm free after 6pm during weekdays and anytime on weekends.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

cool, whats everyone elses availability???


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

This saturday would work for me. Afternoon is good (after 2).


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

hmm...unfortunately i'm not available on Saturday(driving lessons)....how about Sunday??"


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

What happened to Depeche?


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> What happened to Depeche?


Says 'Permanently Banned'. He decided he didn't want to be a part of any meet ups here anyways because of the lack of participation. I'm low on funds, so not sure about the meet this weekend, plus Sunday is Father's Day. Maybe next weekend would be better for us?


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

thats good.... where, what day n time??


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

rockst4r said:


> thats good.... where, what day n time??


Its just going to be me and you, my house.  lol you wish! 

Let's get some thoughts on this, maybe next weekend? :-\


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

Next weekend would be great.

I'm home alone on a f#&$^@ Saturday night while my wife went to a club with her friend. Couldn't go because I lost my id and she went anyways...


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

So what is the consensus on when to meetup?


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Opie said:


> Says 'Permanently Banned'.


Why was he banned ?


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

Time is running out to schedule a meet up for this weekend!! Who is up for it?


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

SerenelyPanicked said:


> I'm home alone on a f#&$^@ Saturday night while my wife went to a club with her friend. Couldn't go because I lost my id and she went anyways...


That would make me feel like crap.

I'm not getting notifications for this thread anymore for some reason.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

hi all, I would definitely be down for hanging out. But I really can't access this site too often (lost home Internet access and can't really log in from work). So, if you come up with a plan, can someone email me at [email protected]? I really would love to meet more New Yorkers with SA. thanks.


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

Who's up for July 17 or July 18? I have an idea, but I need a head count as well as everyone's budget.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

SerenelyPanicked said:


> Who's up for July 17 or July 18? I have an idea, but I need a head count as well as everyone's budget.


I could probably do it, hope others chime in as well!!!!


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

WHERE ARE YOU PEOPLE!? HELLOOOOOOO? lol


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

i won't come to the gathering coz i'm afraid of all of you people


----------



## arrow77 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll be interested in meeting up you guys sometime in July, preferably the weekend. I'll check back soon.

EDIT: We can do a meet up as well. Perhaps something outdoors.


----------

